# Good Butter



## coxhaus (Jan 16, 2022)

I finally got into Austin and bought some expensive butter. I was looking for the thread for great butter and I could not find it. What do you guys think of this? I thought we needed a butter thread. Maybe bread too as they go hand and hand. Are there others I should look for?

What I have been buying is Kerry Gold and Land of Lakes sweet cream unsalted butter.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jan 16, 2022)

plugra is fine for every day use.

where did you acquire that butter? like specifically which store. asking for a friend...


----------



## Chips (Jan 16, 2022)

Underrated foods....


let's start this off with bread, I prefer slow fermented/cured sour dough;




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## rmrf (Jan 16, 2022)

I like vermont creamery salted butter better than kerrygold or president. I'm still on the lookout for their "european style" butter (higher butter fat) but their normal one isn't bad. Wegmans has a "butter boy" store brand that isn't bad, but I don't find it any better than vermont creamery.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 17, 2022)

tcmx3 said:


> plugra is fine for every day use.
> 
> where did you acquire that butter? like specifically which store. asking for a friend...


I bought this at Central Market on Lamar south of 45th street.


----------



## Alder26 (Jan 17, 2022)

See if you can find Delitia Butter of Parma. Butter made from the same milk as Parmigiano Reggianno. As I recall, more parm-y flavor comes through than you might expect. Pretty delicious stuff. 

Plugra, Crémerie Classique, Kerry gold are all great daily drivers I have used in nearly every restaurant I have worked in. All delicious, and all absolutely worth the extra cash over standard spec butter.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 17, 2022)

In a test a while ago Kerry Gold did pretty good, believe it was best of the large manufacturers. For my taste it's too plain, Beurre d'Isigny is nice.

I wonder if Lidl in the US is also selling Organic butter, that is my goto butter since a few years. Not the best top range butter I ever had, but it's real good!
Not sure if they'd print the origin on the package, in the EU you can track where dairy and meat products come from reasonably well using the code in the oval showing country and producers nr (here on the back).






BY 70007 - International Cheese GmbH - das-ist-drin


das-ist-drin ist das Informations- und Recherche-Portal für Verbraucher, um sich gezielt und übersichtlich über Inhaltsstoffe, Zusatzstoffe, Nährwerte (Kalorien) und E-Nummern in Lebensmitteln zu informieren.



das-ist-drin.de




Shows they get it im Unterallgäu, Bavaria.


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 17, 2022)

Just come to France: all of our butter is better than that.


----------



## gentiscid (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## coxhaus (Jan 17, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> In a test a while ago Kerry Gold did pretty good, believe it was best of the large manufacturers. For my taste it's too plain, Beurre d'Isigny is nice.
> 
> I wonder if Lidl in the US is also selling Organic butter, that is my goto butter since a few years. Not the best top range butter I ever had, but it's real good!
> Not sure if they'd print the origin on the package, in the EU you can track where dairy and meat products come from reasonably well using the code in the oval showing country and producers nr (here on the back).
> ...



To me I kind of still like Land of Lakes unsalted butter as it tastes creamer to me vs like Kerry Gold. The French butter tastes like you added sea salt to me, nice. But I have not tasted many butters. Still looking. From what I remember when I was small the German butters were creamy and light, very tasty but that was in the late 50s. Probably unpasteurized which we can't get in the USA.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 17, 2022)

gentiscid said:


>


I don't remember seeing this butter in Costco? I will ask next time.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Jan 17, 2022)

While I am a butter purist 95% of the time, I actually found this as a very decent substitute while watching my cholesterol but still wanting butter for flavor. Not saying I want to use this forever, but for anyone out there looking to make dietary adjustments for whatever reason, Miyoko’s has been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 17, 2022)

eeeeh Vegan and butter in one sentence? WOW....but WHY? First of all, why fake butter and then why coconut oil based fake butter

_In a meta-analysis of 16 clinical trials, coconut oil was found to increase both LDL and HDL cholesterol levels in participants, compared with nontropical vegetable oils (e.g., sunflower, canola, olive). [3] Coconut oil *increased total cholesterol by about 15 points*, LDL by 10 points, and HDL by 4 points._










Coconut Oil


In recent years, the popularity of coconut and particularly coconut oil has soared because of touted health benefits. Fueling the coconut oil trend, celebrity endorsements have claimed the ingredie…




www.hsph.harvard.edu




.

No offense, but is using less of the real deal not more satisfying and enabling you to not worsen your lipid profile?


----------



## J_Wisdom (Jan 17, 2022)

@Hockey3081 A couple of years ago I started kind of a low-carb somewhat keto style diet to lose some weight, plus I'm a little diabetic. High cholesterol has also been a problem, but I was shocked at how eliminating carbs dropped my cholesterol and triglycerides to the best numbers I've had. In 2006, I donated blood and my total cholesterol was 318, but this past year, I had a 153 with most being 160-173. Of course, low-carb isn't the easiest diet, and I fall off for a couple of weeks sometimes. 

For butter, I like President and Kerry Gold, but the Vermont Creamery is very good.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jan 17, 2022)

Im surprised to hear so many like Kerrygold.

Just goes to show. I love butter and use huge amounts of it but Kerrygold would probably be my last choice. To me the grass-fed-ness of it is a bit singular and offputting, whereas I dont feel that way about French ones.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Jan 17, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> eeeeh Vegan and butter in one sentence? WOW....but WHY? First of all, why fake butter and then why coconut oil based fake butter
> 
> _In a meta-analysis of 16 clinical trials, coconut oil was found to increase both LDL and HDL cholesterol levels in participants, compared with nontropical vegetable oils (e.g., sunflower, canola, olive). [3] Coconut oil *increased total cholesterol by about 15 points*, LDL by 10 points, and HDL by 4 points._
> 
> ...


Trust me, anything vegan and I typically don’t mix. I don’t usually use straight coconut oil so I hadn’t researched that. My use of this was going off of the simplistic look of cholesterol amount on the label of the plant-based product being 0. Definitely something I want into look at more so thank you. 




J_Wisdom said:


> @Hockey3081 A couple of years ago I started kind of a low-carb somewhat keto style diet to lose some weight, plus I'm a little diabetic. High cholesterol has also been a problem, but I was shocked at how eliminating carbs dropped my cholesterol and triglycerides to the best numbers I've had. In 2006, I donated blood and my total cholesterol was 318, but this past year, I had a 153 with most being 160-173. Of course, low-carb isn't the easiest diet, and I fall off for a couple of weeks sometimes.
> 
> For butter, I like President and Kerry Gold, but the Vermont Creamery is very good.



This is great. I did keto a few years ago and felt great. I have high cholesterol in my family and never did a baseline blood test prior to starting or when I was done. I want to start again so I got my blood work done and it came out a little high. So once I get it down to normal again I will give it another shot and monitor my cholesterol.


----------



## Delat (Jan 17, 2022)

I like Plugra as a daily driver because it’s good but also readily available and consistent. 

I have a weakness for honey-butter - basically roughly mix up honey with cold butter so there’s still lots of little butter chunks. Then spread it straight on crackers or croissant. For that kind of application where the butter flavor is clear and dominant, I pefer a cultured butter vs non-cultured. I think Vermont Creamery used to be my go-to for cultured butter but I recall the flavor profile getting flat so I stopped buying it.

Agree with @tcmx3 on the Kerrygold - I found it a bit plain. Several years back I tried the parmesan milk butter that someone mentioned; I thought it was a gimmick but weirdly some cheese flavor did come through. Not sure how that works since presumably the milk used for the butter has nothing to do with the milk used for cheese.


----------



## KilgoreTrout (Jan 17, 2022)

Plugra is the best that’s readily available imho. Kirkland grass fed is hit or miss. I’ve gotten one batch that had an odd aftertaste.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Jan 17, 2022)

I haven't tried Plugra, but now I will. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome to Canada! … The home of mediocre butter at outrageous prices.

Witness this absolutely unremarkable brand!






As you can see they are flying off the shelves. Go buy a better brand you say … they don’t exist! It’s illegal to sell imported brands in Canada. Gotta protect those dairy farmers. It wouldn’t be so bad if Canadian dairy farmers actually produced a decent product. They don’t … full stop.


----------



## esoo (Jan 17, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> Welcome to Canada! … The home of mediocre butter at outrageous prices.
> 
> Witness this absolutely unremarkable brand!
> 
> ...



Is that what you're paying for store brand at that side of the country? We got some better stuff for less over hear out east.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 17, 2022)

Yup! … Its sad but true. What’s really sad is that those of us who have been raised west of the big smoke have no idea what real butter tastes like, much less artisan butter. On my first trip to NZ my head almost blew up when I buttered my first bun.


----------



## esoo (Jan 17, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> Yup! … Its sad but true. What’s really sad is that those of us who have been raised west of the big smoke have no idea what real butter tastes like, much less artisan butter. On my first trip to NZ my head almost blew up when I buttered my first bun.



That really sucks. For that kind of price you're getting to the nicer stuff we can get in Toronto

I've got this in my fridge right now





As well as I'm going through a log of this: Mr. Amish Hand Rolled Butter 2lbs – Mr. Amish


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 17, 2022)

In Canada I actually think it’s illegal to ship dairy products from one province to another. Gotta protect those dairy farmers from real competition. Same deal with wine. In BC I can buy NZ or California wine but can’t buy Ontario wine. Gotta protect those wine makers from real competition.


----------



## esoo (Jan 17, 2022)

That Mr Amish will ship to BC, but is is $30, so you gotta buy enough to make it worthwhile. 

And weird as I can go to the LCBO and buy BC wine without a problem. I do know beer had to be brewed in province at one point to help protect companies.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 17, 2022)

My thinking may also be a bit out of date. I know that when the Trump administration made a big deal about free trade, dairy imports from outside Canada were taxed at 285%. As part of the new deal the Canadian Government reduced the tariff but put severe quotas on what could be imported.

Sorry for the thread drift!


----------



## Chips (Jan 18, 2022)

I only dropped my link, without talking about it. But that Bordier butter is some amazing ****. But I was lazy and left it in the fridge with its wax paper wrapper just snuggly twisted up and covering it. It was amazing for the first two weeks. I really should have cut it in half and vac-sealed and froze the other half. I bought 2 kilos of lightly salted (which was insanely salty) and 2 kilos of unsalted. My plan was to use the unsalted and make croissants. 

Unfortunately the last third ended up tasting EXACTLY like fancy blue cheese. I know fat-based foods can absorb odors from the fridge, but the only blue cheese I had was in it's foil wrap and in a ziplock bag. Anyway, I tossed the last third out because I couldn't find anything to pair it with.


----------



## Michi (Jan 18, 2022)

Chips said:


> nyway, I tossed the last third out because I couldn't find anything to pair it with.


Sauce for buffalo wings. Half Frank's Hot Sauce, half melted butter.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm but a simple American rube who buys their butter from the supermarket, but in my mind, butter exists on a spectrum from unctuous to dry. Kerrygold is about as unctuous as you can get, cloying and almost artificial. Hard to describe 'dry' butter, but that's how I think of Président down at the other end of the spectrum - that very French style other people would call 'nutty'

I used to buy Plugra, which is closer to the middle of the spectrum but still a bit dry, until my local store started carrying Finlandia. It's on the unctuous side of neutral, but not cartoonish like Kerrygold. To me it's how butter is supposed to taste.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 18, 2022)

I guess I have to count myself lucky living in 'dairy land' Netherlands, where Butter by law can only contain butter in order to be sold as such...man those prices are ridiculous, even when farmers need quite a bit more than we usually pay to live off dairy sold in supermarkets.

10 miles from where I live 'my' dynamic/organic white asparagus grower also sells great organic butter from a bit further away, and practically every second village nowadays has an organic farm that sells their own products.

(we try to buy organic, especially for high fat products such as oils/butter etc as chemical residue often is fat soluble)

[rant mode on]
Who is interested in reading what is NOT in the product, I want to see a transparent listing of what IS in it.
[rant mode off]


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 18, 2022)

While we are at pictures, this is the butter section in the nearest supermarket.
Frenche Beurre de Barat, Turkish butter (did not stop to check where it's actually made) and plenty of choices from within NL. (Butter can only be used for 100% butter, no additives allowed (other than salt and carragen)


----------



## Michi (Jan 18, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> While we are at pictures, this is the butter section in the nearest supermarket.


Yeah, rub it in. @Brian Weekley will appreciate it!


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 18, 2022)

My beef is that while readily available the majority of these 'brands' are not of any additional value, taste-wise.


----------



## Delat (Jan 18, 2022)

Chips said:


> Unfortunately the last third ended up tasting EXACTLY like fancy blue cheese. I know fat-based foods can absorb odors from the fridge, but the only blue cheese I had was in it's foil wrap and in a ziplock bag. Anyway, I tossed the last third out because I couldn't find anything to pair it with.



The cheese flavor is what happens when butter gets too old; it’s not from absorbing smells. It might be an early stage of turning rancid? 

I don’t use butter much so I tend to keep it for quite a long time and only ever had it happen to me once, so I’ve since started to vacuum seal and freeze my butter unless I plan to use it.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm heading off to Publix, which seems to carry both Plugra and Finlandia, neither of which I've tried.


----------



## Chips (Jan 18, 2022)

Delat said:


> The cheese flavor is what happens when butter gets too old; it’s not from absorbing smells. It might be an early stage of turning rancid?
> 
> I don’t use butter much so I tend to keep it for quite a long time and only ever had it happen to me once, so I’ve since started to vacuum seal and freeze my butter unless I plan to use it.




Im also thinking it was just the process of a cultured butter continuing its natural progression instead of rancidity?

I really wish I'd gotten off my butt and made something (baked goods) with them before I switched to keto.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 18, 2022)

Can anyone explain what fermentation is used for butter? I cannot for the world find details, other than; the old fashioned way, in my mind the old fashioned way was to churn cream into butter and buttermilk...and that is how I've seen it done in my youth (yeah I'm old) but I do not recall ANY fermentation.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 18, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> Can anyone explain what fermentation is used for butter? I cannot for the world find details, other than; the old fashioned way, in my mind the old fashioned way was to churn cream into butter and buttermilk...and that is how I've seen it done in my youth (yeah I'm old) but I do not recall ANY fermentation.











Homemade Cultured Butter Recipe


This recipe is by Melissa Clark and takes 40 minutes, plus 18 to 36 hours’ fermenting. Tell us what you think of it at The New York Times - Dining - Food.




cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 18, 2022)

Thanks, sadly it's behind a 'data collection' wall but it shows the info is out there, I'll search some more!


----------



## Delat (Jan 18, 2022)

Chips said:


> Im also thinking it was just the process of a cultured butter continuing its natural progression instead of rancidity?
> 
> I really wish I'd gotten off my butt and made something (baked goods) with them before I switched to keto.



Seems possible - I actually thought the cheesy flavor wasn't bad. When I did some googling I found posts saying it was a sign the butter was going bad.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 18, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> Thanks, sadly it's behind a 'data collection' wall but it shows the info is out there, I'll search some more!



Sorry...didn't realize that...I'll cut and paste for ya!

*INGREDIENTS*

4 cups good quality heavy cream
½ cup plain whole milk yogurt
¼ teaspoon fine sea salt, or to taste

*PREPARATION*


Combine cream and yogurt in a large jar or bowl. Seal jar well and shake aggressively until combined, or whisk well if using a bowl. Cover jar or bowl with a clean kitchen towel and let mixture sit in a warm area of your kitchen for 18 to 36 hours; it should thicken and taste rich and tangy.
Seal the jar or cover bowl tightly with plastic wrap and refrigerate until it reaches 60 degrees, 1 to 2 hours. If you refrigerate it longer, allow mixture to warm slightly at room temperature before proceeding.
Line a fine-mesh sieve with a double layer of cheesecloth and place it over a large bowl. Make sure there is plenty of extra overhang of cheesecloth.
In the bowl of a food processor, add the thickened butter mixture and process on high until the yellow curds begin to separate from the buttermilk, 2 to 3 minutes. It will have the appearance of liquidy cottage cheese.
Slowly pour the buttermilk through the mesh sieve and then dump the butter curds in. Let sit for 1 to 2 minutes, allowing buttermilk to drip through. Gather the ends of the cheesecloth up and around the butter, pushing the curds down and into a ball. Twist the cheesecloth and squeeze the ball to extract as much buttermilk as possible. You will be left with a butterball.
Pour the buttermilk into a separate container and reserve for another use. Place the butterball in the empty bowl. Be sure to squeeze out all excess butter from the cheesecloth. Pour 1/3 cup of ice water over the butter and, using a spatula, “wash” the butter, folding it over itself and pressing down to extract the extra buttermilk. Drain off the milky liquid and discard it; repeat this process until the liquid is clear, 4 to 6 times. The butter will start to harden; at that point your hands may work better than the spatula.
Place the butter on a clean kitchen towel and pat lightly to remove excess moisture. Knead a few times with your hands and pat dry again; this will help extend its storage life. Sprinkle the finished butter with salt and knead a few more times to combine.
Lay out a sheet of parchment paper, or two if you would like to divide the batch in half, and place the butter on the paper. Form the butter into a log and then roll it up in the paper and twist the ends to seal. Make sure the log has a uniform thickness throughout. Refrigerate until ready to use. The butter will last about a month in the refrigerator.


----------



## zizirex (Jan 18, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> Welcome to Canada! … The home of mediocre butter at outrageous prices.
> 
> Witness this absolutely unremarkable brand!
> 
> ...



Oh BC.. where the sh!ttest dairy come from, Especially Saputo DairyLand stuff. i wonder who makes this stuff. Avalon is probably the nicer one that i could find locally.



esoo said:


> Is that what you're paying for store brand at that side of the country? We got some better stuff for less over hear out east.


That is why West Coast is the Worst Coast. Stupid hippy stuff trying to be healthy BullCrap. everything is overpriced like crazy.



esoo said:


> That really sucks. For that kind of price you're getting to the nicer stuff we can get in Toronto
> 
> I've got this in my fridge right now
> View attachment 161176
> ...



Also, Those ones are probably the best butter I could get but it's super expensive, for example, that one cost 6-7 bucks here and it's very small. It's from Montreal so they know what they're doing unlike here where the population are 60% lactose intolerance and doesn't know what they are doing.

Either way, the Best butter you could find is if you could get a Bordier Butter, followed by Echire, Isigny St Mere, Rodolphe Le Meunier, and President. these are all from France.
other than that I could think of is Lurpak, Kerrygold, Plugra, Vermont, and Colliers. every time i went across the border I always spend $50+ on these because it's impossible to get one in Vancouver.


----------



## esoo (Jan 18, 2022)

zizirex said:


> Either way, the Best butter you could find is if you could get a Bordier Butter, followed by Echire, Isigny St Mere, Rodolphe Le Meunier, and President. these are all from France.
> other than that I could think of is Lurpak, Kerrygold, Plugra, Vermont, and Colliers. every time i went across the border I always spend $50+ on these because it's impossible to get one in Vancouver.



Shall I make you sad in that President butter is now made in Canada?


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 18, 2022)

I just did a quick and overall meaningless comparison, and can confirm I prefer the Lidl Bio Butter over the French Beurre de Baratte that was fermented, the Lidl butter has much more flavor depth and breadth.


----------



## sansho (Jan 18, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> Thanks, sadly it's behind a 'data collection' wall but it shows the info is out there, I'll search some more!



block ads and other annoyances
bypass paywalls


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 18, 2022)

Speaking of HEB Central Market. This one from the UK is very good. Pricey but good. They also have a great selection of Normandy butter


----------



## zizirex (Jan 18, 2022)

esoo said:


> Shall I make you sad in that President butter is now made in Canada?


Haven’t tried Canadian President since I live in Worst Coast. Either way, if it’s made In Quebec or Ontario it will be okay. Cows creamery out of PEI is not too bad, but it’s a bit too salty.


----------



## zizirex (Jan 18, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> In a test a while ago Kerry Gold did pretty good, believe it was best of the large manufacturers. For my taste it's too plain, Beurre d'Isigny is nice.
> 
> I wonder if Lidl in the US is also selling Organic butter, that is my goto butter since a few years. Not the best top range butter I ever had, but it's real good!
> Not sure if they'd print the origin on the package, in the EU you can track where dairy and meat products come from reasonably well using the code in the oval showing country and producers nr (here on the back).
> ...


Nice, I kinda want to tried a Dutch Butter, since it’s a staple in Indonesian kitchen. Especially Wijsman in a red Can, where it’s a must for making cookies in Indonesia


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 19, 2022)

zizirex said:


> Nice, I kinda want to tried a Dutch Butter, since it’s a staple in Indonesian kitchen. Especially Wijsman in a red Can, where it’s a must for making cookies in Indonesia



Regular Dutch Butter out of the major dairy processors is nothing special and closely resembles Kerry Gold.
Back in the day when the EU sat on a Butter mountain the cheapest butter often was from long term frozen storage, leaving it without any flavor.

Typically when you sample the milk from any dairy producer also selling butter you can predict how it'll taste, my all time favorite is the butter made from Alpine cow's milk during Summer, you can literally taste the Alpine herbs the cow's eat.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 19, 2022)

We chatted about this in A bread thread (starting bottom of page 3). Nice to see a dedicated thread for it!

My contribution is really only for the Ozzies... I advocated for Peppe Saya's in the bread thread... I'll do it again here!!


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 19, 2022)

Delat said:


> The cheese flavor is what happens when butter gets too old





Chips said:


> Im also thinking it was just the process of a cultured butter continuing its natural progression instead of rancidity?





Delat said:


> Seems possible - I actually thought the cheesy flavor wasn't bad. When I did some googling I found posts saying it was a sign the butter was going bad.



I am with @Chips... cultured butter continues to 'mature' - it is alive after all. I love the delicate cheesy taste! If you store it in the fridge, you ought to get a couple of months out of it. We move through our butter slowly... the flavour profile certainly changes... but it has never gone rancid.


----------



## Noodle (Jan 22, 2022)

Funny, but was just thinking about butter too. Love the good french stuff, but it’s expensive here. This is different from the Costco New Zealand butter, it’s more complex, and “funkier,” and worth a try, if you’re looking for something different.


----------



## benito (Feb 3, 2022)

I can find minerva amish butter at my local grocer in Socal.

shout out to Amish butter.


----------



## Receiver52 (Feb 8, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> Welcome to Canada! … The home of mediocre butter at outrageous prices.
> 
> Witness this absolutely unremarkable brand!
> 
> ...



Don’t get me started. All to protect 31,000 dairy farmers in Ontario and Quebec.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 9, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> My beef is that while readily available the majority of these 'brands' are not of any additional value, taste-wise.


What also bothers me is that a lot of it is just annoying to cook with. I don't know why, since it's all supposed to be the same, but a lot of that supermarket butter seems to have a noticably higher water content, leading to a lot of splattering when used for cooking.



Delat said:


> The cheese flavor is what happens when butter gets too old; it’s not from absorbing smells. It might be an early stage of turning rancid?
> 
> I don’t use butter much so I tend to keep it for quite a long time and only ever had it happen to me once, so I’ve since started to vacuum seal and freeze my butter unless I plan to use it.


Yeah I normally keep my butter on the counter at room temperature, and it starts to get a bit cheesy after a while (a month? more?). Never had this problem in the fridge, even though I usually stock up for a few months whenever it's on sale.



MarcelNL said:


> Regular Dutch Butter out of the major dairy processors is nothing special and closely resembles Kerry Gold.
> Back in the day when the EU sat on a Butter mountain the cheapest butter often was from long term frozen storage, leaving it without any flavor.
> 
> Typically when you sample the milk from any dairy producer also selling butter you can predict how it'll taste, my all time favorite is the butter made from Alpine cow's milk during Summer, you can literally taste the Alpine herbs the cow's eat.


Reminds me of good raw milks cheese (boerenkaas) in the right season. Stolwijker in autumn... mmmmm.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Mar 6, 2022)

So good you can eat a butter sandwich


----------

